# AsiaBSDCon 2011, march 19-20, Tokyo Japan



## zeissoctopus (Mar 24, 2011)

I find some videos of AsiaBSDCon 2011 at following url
http://www.ustream.tv/channel/asiabsdcon-2011

enjoy


----------

